# vr6 turbo 0-160mph



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

*updated!! vr6 turbo 20-160mph and then some..*

we hit 160mph but i edited video at 158mph, taken via cell phone camera.. so if it was an actual camera it would have been smoother and better quality 
















second run... 


 

_Modified by snobum at 8:33 PM 9-29-2009_

_Modified by snobum at 8:46 PM 9-29-2009_

_Modified by snobum at 3:07 PM 9-30-2009_

_Modified by snobum at 9:39 PM 10-4-2009_u

_Modified by snobum at 12:44 PM 10-5-2009_


_Modified by snobum at 11:54 AM 10-6-2009_


----------



## quantum.johnson (Jan 11, 2006)

seeing all the warning lights on the cluster makes it that much cooler-i dig it


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: (quantum.johnson)*

the car is hpfreak's , proof that mk4 jetta vr6T's are fast and can top out, he could have gone more in 5th yet let off. been meaning to post this up on here for a while


_Modified by snobum at 8:43 PM 9-29-2009_


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: (snobum)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

My f*cking God... was that seriously real time? I couldnt imagine driving something like that.


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

I still remember my ride in steve's car. It was only running 20lbs with his old turbo and it was still scary fast...
Can't imagine it now.


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: (UBER KUHL)*

well that night we were running around 1.67 bar i think. and was slow shifting. for being a daily driver that dub sure does deserve respect! and the feeling of the new turbo is quite impressive . its a viper vette mustang killer.. i dont know ANy street daily driven dubs that can compete . 



_Modified by snobum at 12:51 AM 9-30-2009_


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

*FV-QR*

holy ****...


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Flipdriver80)*

that car hauls!
unfortunately the oem speedometer is far off at that speed


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (xpalendocious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xpalendocious* »_that car hauls!
unfortunately the oem speedometer is far off at that speed 

maybe he had 14's on it


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (snobum)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snobum* »_i dont know ANy street daily driven dubs that can compete . 

bring it to texas we got a car for it


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: (broke_rado)*

actually it was spot on. we have a vbox and it hit 163mph via satalite. and it was quite accurate ! and it is on 17's . with 255s . oh and this is bone stock motor has only head spacer . so find a daily vr that isnt built and can do that on back to back runs..


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (snobum)*

That thing pulls really hard up top http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Which VR6 engine is it? 12V or 24V? Also how much power is it making?


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

its a 12v .. running well over 500hp . it beats 600hp vettes so . running 24 - 25psi . id say 540hp+.


----------



## Sea TT le (Sep 29, 2009)

Damn that thing boogies. The needle barely even slows down passed 100.


----------



## need4spd (May 20, 2007)

*Re: (Sea TT le)*

I've seen this car go! It's no joke. It's beat vipers, vettes, 600cc bikes. This car decimates all cars around. Sure trailered cars that come out once in a while can handle him. But daily driver on the street. 
Nice those vbox's are accurate magazines use them so this is verified accurate! I want a ride in it to 180mph!


----------



## 10sec-rabbit (Oct 14, 2003)

*Re: (Sea TT le)*

500+ whp stock block vr6s are not that uncommon 
its old news on the east coast


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (10sec-rabbit)*

whats the big deal? my car makes 550whp with a motor from the junkyard. and ive gone a gps confirmed 189mph. in a sh!tbox mk2


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

I think the difference is that steve has daily driven this car with boost for over 4 years. 
The fact that it looks like any other stockish mk4 jetta and it hauls some balls. 
He's now running wheels off a mk4 supra with some big meats. The car is all business.


----------



## BlownGinster (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: (snobum)*



snobum said:


> the car is hpfreak's , proof that mk4 jetta vr6T's are fast and can top out, he could have gone more in 5th yet let off. been meaning to post this up on here for a while
> 
> I can do that..............with no warning lights
> 
> ...


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: (UBER KUHL)*

well put!! i agree. and he isnt your average person the dude is a giant.. ha ha .


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *xpalendocious* »_whats the big deal? my car makes 550whp with a motor from the junkyard. and ive gone a gps confirmed 189mph. in a sh!tbox mk2


Brave man(some would say).My feels fine at 140.But good damn that is fast in anything let alone a mk2


----------



## VOLKS-MAN (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: (xpalendocious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xpalendocious* »_whats the big deal? my car makes 550whp with a motor from the junkyard. and ive gone a gps confirmed 189mph. in a sh!tbox mk2

Not doubting...what trans and final gear ratio are you running?
CCM trans with a 3.389 final drive it will max out at 163mph at 7000 rmp's
CCM trans with a 3.389 final drive it will max out at 181mph at 7800 rpm's
215/45/15 tire or 23" tire
Or it takes 8150 rpm's to go that fast.
CCM trans with a 3.15 TDI final gear ratio would take 7550 rpm's to reach 189mph.
I doubt with a CCM 3.389 final drive on a stock head you have the flow to reach that rpm.
Are you sure this wasn't kmph??










_Modified by VOLKS-MAN at 10:50 PM 9-30-2009_


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

Maybe I'm the only one.... but I some freakin' pics!! I've searched his user name and cant find any info on his car.


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: (Weiss)*

what ya looking for?


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (VOLKS-MAN)*

quaife 6spd with 3.389 final drive and turning 7700 rpm


----------



## VRpoweredA2 (Oct 8, 2000)

*Re: (xpalendocious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xpalendocious* »_quaife 6spd with 3.389 final drive and turning 7700 rpm

Now I know my tranny is capable of acheiving such speeds!








Gotta hit a stretch of highway soon...
What turbo is he running ?


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

jeez thats sick.
never thougt the stock vr would be albe to hold such numbers. How many miles has he done running on this power level?


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: (pimS)*

bought it near brand new.. and turboed right away.. so about 4 years of beating


----------



## VOLKS-MAN (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: (xpalendocious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xpalendocious* »_quaife 6spd with 3.389 final drive and turning 7700 rpm

Very nice, impressed....








I would guess a .779ish 5th gear?
What tires are you running?
You have big ones running a MK2 at that speed..


----------



## VOLKS-MAN (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: (VOLKS-MAN)*

Let me know if this works. This is a file hosting site that allows me to host all types of files.
This is a functional Excel file created to figure out trans formula's based on a few variables. It has a few different vehicles but at the bottom is has a GTI with a CCM trans. 
Sorry I've hijacked the post...
http://www.mediafire.com/file/mymwhnayhma/Trans Formula 02.10.09.xls
Click on the download icon to upload.


----------



## need4spd (May 20, 2007)

*Re: (xpalendocious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xpalendocious* »_whats the big deal? my car makes 550whp with a motor from the junkyard. and ive gone a gps confirmed 189mph. in a sh!tbox mk2

Well post some vids up or ban!


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: (need4spd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xpalendocious* »_whats the big deal? my car makes 550whp with a motor from the junkyard. and ive gone a gps confirmed 189mph. in a sh!tbox mk2


i want to see your version of you going 180+ but with a dbn file of when you did your pull. if you did in fact get it on gps.. data logs are what we use for research on our cars in comparing who is the fastest. from 250hp cars to 1200+hp cars. we did this video and took a data log to compare other runs we have done. and how it compares to other makes and models with lower or greater hp levels.



_Modified by snobum at 12:41 AM 10-2-2009_


----------



## VRpoweredA2 (Oct 8, 2000)

*Re: (VRpoweredA2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRpoweredA2* »_
Now I know my tranny is capable of acheiving such speeds!








Gotta hit a stretch of highway soon...
What turbo is he running ?


----------



## racoon_goon (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: (VRpoweredA2)*

Thatwas nuts, im pretty sure the fastest ive ever been in a car is like 130, and I was that passanger... I can only imagine what it feels like driving that fast


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: (VRpoweredA2)*

now you only need a little over a 1/4mile to achieve those speeds. if the wind is with you remember our cars are as aerodynamic as a refrigerator. your gna need at least 500hp or be weighing in at 2500lbs or less.. and be over 350hp.
just cause your tranny is geared to go that fast doesn't mean your engine can propel you to that desired speed. 
for safety reasons you better know how to slow down cause that could be messy!! 



_Modified by snobum at 10:13 AM 10-2-2009_


----------



## VRpoweredA2 (Oct 8, 2000)

*Re: (snobum)*

What
Turbo


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (VRpoweredA2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRpoweredA2* »_
Now I know my tranny is capable of acheiving such speeds!








Gotta hit a stretch of highway soon...
What turbo is he running ?

he me? or he mk4 jetta guy?


----------



## radoman57 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: (VRpoweredA2)*

It's a precision t67


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: (radoman57)*

ya that is right.. i like his turbo set up now.. much nicer. than the old the precision is just ludacris for a vw


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (snobum)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snobum* »_what ya looking for?

Money shots.







IE engine, please.


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (need4spd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need4spd* »_
Well post some vids up or ban!


We = stupid. spins them to over 100mph. 




_Modified by cabzilla at 12:23 AM 10-3-2009_


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: (cabzilla)*

vr6 speedos wrap all the way back around


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: (Weiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_
Money shots.







IE engine, please.


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

im pretty sure he has a child seat in the back too.......


----------



## VRpoweredA2 (Oct 8, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (lucas13dourado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucas13dourado* »_im pretty sure he has a child seat in the back too.......









My 6month old daughter passes OUT in my car. 3" turbo back and all...lol


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (lucas13dourado)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by snobum at 3:55 PM 10-4-2009_


----------



## SlammedGolfIII (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (snobum)*

Sweet!


----------



## need4spd (May 20, 2007)

*Re: (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_

We = stupid. spins them to over 100mph. 



_Modified by cabzilla at 12:23 AM 10-3-2009_

time to get some mickey thompsons


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: (need4spd)*

off to do more runs today this time on vbox.. so ill post a vid tonight.


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: (snobum)*

ok vid is kinda shaky . its hard when you spin from 80-100mph . vr6 T 67mm run at 23psi.. 

second run... 



_Modified by snobum at 9:35 PM 10-4-2009_


----------



## need4spd (May 20, 2007)

*Re: (snobum)*



snobum said:


> ok vid is kinda shaky . its hard when you spin from 80-100mph . vr6 T 67mm run at 23psi..
> [/url]
> nice video can you get one of the day? Very impressive.


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: (need4spd)*

next time!!










_Modified by snobum at 12:42 PM 10-5-2009_


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: updated!! vr6 turbo 20-160mph and then some.. (snobum)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vrtme (Mar 29, 2009)

You only go to 140?? although very quickly. i do 140 in my n/a VR


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: (vrtme)*

we only ran to 140 because lack of road.. and doing a pull from 40 to 140 in that amount of time is great .. check the wheel spin from 80-100...


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

nutz


----------

